

An Introduction to Ontology: From Aristotle to the Universal Core - p_alexander
http://palexander.posterous.com/barry-smiths-course-an-introduction-to-ontolo

======
gibsonf1
Does anyone know what his basic theory is for the structure of the hierarchy
of concepts?

